

Document-level locking and compression come to MongoDB - IanWhalen
http://docs.mongodb.org/manual/release-notes/2.8/

======
endijs
Keep in mind that document-level locking will be available only for WiredTiger
storage engine and not default one (MMAPv1). MMAPv1 will support only
collection level locking. The same story goes for compression. Also only
available in WiredTiger. Question remains - how stable will WiredTiger be in
2.8...

------
arthursilva
I haven't checked WiredTiger storage driver nor it's source but I think it's
safe to say that the in-place updates are not possible with Wired Tiger (even
without compression) and most future storages.

People must be careful not to heavily update big documents with these.

------
mrinterweb
I would say that document-level locking is a big deal for MongoDB. When I was
working at a company running MongoDB, we were running into latency issues when
multiple larger documents would be updated or created. Coupled with the fact
that we were using AWS and provisioning even 1000 IOPS was expensive and
limited compared to IOPS available to SSDs. On top of all of that we weren't
using the fire-and-forget default for writing data. We were requesting write
receipts.

Document-level locking will likely result in much better performance for
MongoDB.

------
arthursilva
Nice to see WiredTiger getting some love. LevelDB gets all the credit these
days (and LMDB to a [much] lesser extent).

~~~
nemothekid
What is WiredTiger? I checked the github, but couldn't find any high level
information other than it uses a LSM much like LevelDB. What
advantages/tradeoffs have they made in WiredTiger vs. LevelDB?

~~~
e12e
TFA links to [http://www.wiredtiger.com/](http://www.wiredtiger.com/) which
have some bold claims and jolly graphs -- and a link to:
[https://github.com/wiredtiger/wiredtiger](https://github.com/wiredtiger/wiredtiger)

I hadn't heard of wiredtiger either. Looks interesting. Anyone know how it
compares to LMDB[1]? Both in terms of features and maturity? Apparently made
by the people that gave the world the Sleepycat Berkley DB.

[1] [http://symas.com/mdb/](http://symas.com/mdb/)

------
gaadd33
MongoDB seems to be going through the same phases that MySQL did about 10
years ago with the 3.x series. It's interesting to see the progression and I
look forward to these improvements but there seems to be so many other choices
out there, although at the small level, not nearly as easy to use.

------
nasalgoat
Great news! I also like the new 50 replica limit.

I gave up on MongoDB after 2.6 but it sounds like they're finally maturing to
a true production ready datastore.

------
Cieplak
mangoDB
([https://github.com/dcramer/MangoDB](https://github.com/dcramer/MangoDB)) has
significantly faster writes than MongoDB.

On a serious note, Postgres 9.3 with the JSON data type is quite comparable to
MongoDB these days.

~~~
mrinterweb
The most appealing feature of many NoSQL databases, for me, is their ability
to automatically shard and replicate data across multiple instances. It is
possible to do this with relational databases such as Postgresql, but it is
not easy from my experience. Also failover and balancing sharded data are not
things that are easy with relational databases.

------
francesca
Wow. Great news!

